# [RISOLTO] Virtualizzazione a 64bit con VT-x

## Spiros

Ho installato virtualbox-ose-2.2.4 sulla mia Gentoo amd64. Tra l'altro: è appena uscita Virtualbox 3 e l'ultima (nonché unica) versione stabile nel portage è una della serie 1...

Voglio creare una macchina virtuale con una distribuzione a 64 bit. La stessa cosa l'ho già fatta tempo addietro, solo che il sistema host era una Ubuntu 64bit, il che significa che il mio processore (Intel Core2 Duo T7500) supporta tutto il necessario per fare questo tipo di operazione. Qualora servisse, la versione di Virtualbox con cui avevo fatto questo lavoro era una 2.1 o giù di lì.

Ebbene creo la macchina indicando che voglio metterci una Gentoo a 64bit; indico come CD di boot il CD di installazione per amd64; abilito nelle preferenze della macchina IO APIC e VT-x/AMD-v, nonché PAE/NX.

All'avvio della macchina compare questo errore:

```

L'accelerazione hardware VT-x/AMD-V è stata abilitata, ma non è funzionante. Il guest a 64 bit non riuscirà a rilevare una CPU a 64 bit e non potrà avviarsi.

Assicurati di aver abilitato correttamente VT-x/AMD-V nel BIOS del computer host.

```

Due note:

Nel mio bios non c'è nulla di attivabile che riguardi VT-x.

Per fare la stessa cosa su Ubuntu non avevo dovuto cambiare niente nel bios e da quando l'ho fatto il mio bios non è cambiato.

Ho pensato che manchi qualcosa nel mio kernel (host), ma non ho trovato niente di adeguato.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## devilheart

processore & scheda madre?

----------

## Spiros

Da questo estratto di lshw si dovrebbe vedere tutto tutto:

```

  *-core                                                                                 

       description: Motherboard                                                          

       product: 30C1                                                                     

       vendor: Hewlett-Packard                                                           

       physical id: 0                                                                    

       version: KBC Version 68.35                                                        

     *-firmware                                                                          

          description: BIOS                                                              

          vendor: Hewlett-Packard                                                        

          physical id: 0                                                                 

          version: 68MCD Ver. F.16 (08/18/2008)                                          

          size: 128KiB                                                                   

          capacity: 960KiB                                                               

          capabilities: pci pcmcia pnp upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect edd int13floppy720 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer acpi usb ls120boot smartbattery biosbootspecification netboot                                                                                                                                                           

     *-cpu                                                                                                                                                                            

          description: CPU                                                                                                                                                            

          product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz                                                                                                                    

          vendor: Intel Corp.                                                                                                                                                         

          physical id: 4                                                                                                                                                              

          bus info: cpu@0                                                                                                                                                             

          version: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz                                                                                                                    

          slot: U10                                                                                                                                                                   

          size: 800MHz                                                                                                                                                                

          capacity: 800MHz                                                                                                                                                            

          width: 64 bits                                                                                                                                                              

          clock: 200MHz                                                                                                                                                               

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority cpufreq

```

Quindi scheda madre HP KBC 68.35, processore Intel Core2 Duo T7500.

Se sono necessarie altre informazioni sono qui.

----------

## silverfix

perchè non installi vbox 3 ?

----------

## Spiros

Il problema risiedeva effettivamente nel BIOS. Evidentemente l'ultima volta che ho mandato il computer in riparazione l'hanno toccato e io non me ne sono accorto. Ora funziona.

Ad ogni modo ho anche installato VirtualBox 3.

----------

